# How to export Collections and Collection sets



## fabthi (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi everybody
I work on two different computers using the same external HD as the source for shared folders; when I work on a folder on pc A, I then "Export as catalog" the folder itself with the latest changes and subsequently I "Import from another catalog" into pc B to have the folder updated.
The thing is, if I have created Collections and/or Collection sets for that given folder, I am not able to export/import them within the catalog :hm:.
Is there a way to include Collections and Collection sets in the catalog export/import process ???
Thanks to all
Fabio


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 26, 2014)

It seems to me that all you need to do is put the catalog on the same external HD.
Problem solved!

Tony Jay


----------



## fabthi (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Tony
thanks for your help!
Do you mean the master catalog? If yes, how can I do that?

Fabio


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 26, 2014)

I do mean the master catalog.
Copy the entire folder in which the catalog file lightroomx.lrcat resides onto the external hard drive.
If you don't know how to locate the .lrcat file go to Lightroom >> Catalog Settings >> General tab >> Show.
What will be highlighted is that folder.
The entire folder needs to be copied.

Tony Jay


----------



## fabthi (Sep 26, 2014)

Ok, I understand; two questions:
1 do I need to copy also the Backups folder? And all backups subfolders within it?
2 how do I set Lightroom on the two pcs to use this same catalog?


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 26, 2014)

What you need to do is to copy the FOLDER in which the catalog resides.
So the backups, previews, catalog, and everything else will be copied.

In order to "train" Lightroom to open the catalog on the external hard drive in whatever computer you are using just navigate to the .lrcat file on the hard drive and double-click on it. Lightroom will open using the particular .lrcat file.
After that the application on that computer will "know" where that catalog resides.

If you want to, create a brand new catalog and call it TEST.
Take a single image - take a shot of your big toe if you need to.
Import the image into the TEST catalog.
Copy the TEST catalog to the external hard drive using the instructions given and verify for yourself that everything works as advertised before doing anything with your master catalog.

Tony Jay


----------



## fabthi (Sep 26, 2014)

thanks Tony!
I will implement your suggestions asap, thanks again! :hail:

Fabio


----------



## clee01l (Sep 26, 2014)

As for the Backups folder, you do not have you copy it and you can change the default location for the backup folder to someplace safer when the next export dialog appears.  The default backup folder location is really a poor choice as it is in the same HDD as the master catalog.  If the HDD fails, you lose the master catalog AND the backup catalogs.


----------



## fabthi (Sep 26, 2014)

Thx Cletus!
how can I set Lightroom to have the Backups folder in a different location?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 26, 2014)

fabthi said:


> Thx Cletus!
> how can I set Lightroom to have the Backups folder in a different location?


When LR exits and calls for a backup, this dialog pops up:






Click the {Choose} button to choose a new location.


----------



## fabthi (Sep 26, 2014)

I see, thanks; I take the chance to ask you one thing about Backups:
how long should I keep old backup folders?
what if I only keep the very last one saved in Backups?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 26, 2014)

fabthi said:


> I see, thanks; I take the chance to ask you one thing about Backups:
> how long should I keep old backup folders?
> what if I only keep the very last one saved in Backups?


 The standard answer that i give is that you only need to keep as many backups as it takes to go back and recover your error. How many is that?   I've gone back as far as 6 months to find a catalog that had all of me keywords assigned correctly after I accidentally replaced keywords on about 2000 images.  A lot depends upon the lever of risk that you are willing to take and how often you do backups.  I store me backups on an otherwise unused  old EHD.  I tend to just let it fill up.  Since that EHD would not be in normal use otherwise. my backups are not taking up space.  If I need that space on the EHD, Then I can delete a bunch of obsolete backup catalogs.  Since the EHD is old, it is past its useful service life.  When the disk fails, I'll lose all of the backup catalogs.  This is a risk that I am willing to accept.  I take a backup about once a week.  If I get a corrupt catalog and have to revert to the last backup, I'll need to reimport all that was not on the last import and redo that week's worth of work.  Again that is the risk that I am willing to take. 

One backup per month for 6 months and one backup per week for the last 30 days is probably reasonable.  But unless you need the space, there is no reason to delete any.


----------



## DaveS (Sep 27, 2014)

Additionally, you can compress those backups, and they take a LOT less space.      But yup, 6 months or so as Cletus suggests should be good.

I use the TPG Lightroom backup program (http://photographers-toolbox.com/products/mdawson/tpglrbackup/),  and next time Lightroom starts up it compresses the backup that was made last time Lightroom made a backup on exit.  It also has the handy feature of backing up all of the Lightroom settings to.


----------

